# So this is where...



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

all the Martial Arts action takes place!  I am glad I found it.  I have been taking Tae Kwon Do for about 1 year.  I am very enthusiastic about it and look forward to working toward my black belt.  My club does have a Karate influence as well, so I will also learn to use the Bo (sp?)  I am surprised at the impact on how practicing forms and performing patterns has had on my body.  I am building muscle, but not bulk.  I think this is an amazing outlet and great physical excercise.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, it is!
Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 6, 2006)

Absolutely! 

Welcome and have a great time on the forum! :wavey:


----------



## Tarot (Apr 6, 2006)

:wavey:  Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey! Nice to have you with us!  Welcome!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes TKD does have that effect on people as does all Martial Arts
Welcome
Terry


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup bud.  Welcome to the frey


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting.


----------



## still learning (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy all the forums here........Aloha


----------



## Gemini (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT! We'll be looking forward to your input over in the TKD section!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 6, 2006)

Hola!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## bshovan (Apr 6, 2006)

welcome to this most educated martial arts forum.

Bill Shovan


----------



## green meanie (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you found us 

Enjoy the Board~!!

~Tess


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 8, 2006)

glad to have you here!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  :ultracool


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to martial talk


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ian wallace (Jun 16, 2006)

hi my name is ian wallace i am a third degree black belt and have been training all my life i now have moved to sunny malta where i have my own school their now, i hope your still enjoying tkd but remember "Winners don't blame fate for their failures, nor luck for their successes. They know that a goal is only as worthy as the effort that's required to achieve it." 
Good luck and let me know how well your doing​


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

Working on forms is an awesome way to not only build endurance but to get toned as well.  Look, my philosophy is "If I am not drenched in sweat at the end of class, then I did not work hard enough"  And welcome.  There are a ton of TKD practitioners on the boards.  I am one myself.


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome and good MTing


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

